# Getting rid of Johnson grass



## CircleM98 (Jan 2, 2017)

I've got a couple hay fields where the Johnson grass as started coming up strong and was wondering what are some different ways to control and eventually eliminate the johnsongrass? They are just fescue but I'm wanting to clean them up and mix other grasses for better quality hay than there is. Thanks!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

After you cut your fescue the first time, you can invest in a wiper system and wipe the JG when it gets about 18" tall. Using glyphosate as a herbicide in a wiper is not the best method. It takes years of repeated wiping to kill out the JG with Gly.

If you invest in a wiper, I would suggest to buy Pastora(about $100). It will go a very long way in a wiper system and kills JG very very well.

There is nothing out there that I am aware of that you could overspray your fields with that would kill the JG and not kill the fescue.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Ditto what Mike stated.Johnson grass is very,very resilient as in hard to eliminate..Very intensive grazing will work to get rid of JG.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Vol said:


> It takes years of repeated wiping to kill out the JG with Gly.
> 
> If you invest in a wiper, I would suggest to buy Pastora(about $100). It will go a very long way in a wiper system and kills JG very very well.


Mike, can the Pastora be used in wiper in orchard grass field? If so, what concentration? What is best stage of JG to be wiped?

Thanks,

Shelia


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

RockyHill said:


> Mike, can the Pastora be used in wiper in orchard grass field? If so, what concentration? What is best stage of JG to be wiped?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Shelia


Yes to Orchard grass. I think the best time to wipe is after first cutting of hay has been taken off. That is when JG grass really grows here and spurts up far ahead of cool season grasses.....allowing for a much better wiping scenario. When the JG gets about 18" tall after first cutting is a ideal time to wipe. Concentration would be dependent upon your wiping system....but 1 oz. per acre of "overspray" is recommended so wiping is much much less.

I might mention that it seems that JG is slow to react to wiping in the beginning, but then you will notice that the plant begins to have a red hue to them. Death is then imminent.

It usually takes 2-3 separate wipings to get all the stragglers....but it is well worth the effort. I have had many comments on my ground and why I don't seem to have JG.....well I did and wiped with a wiper that my father built, but I stay after them with the hand held weed wiper(Smucker) to get "new plant growth" brought in by the wind, birds, and animals spreading seed.

I might add that the whole purpose of wiping after first cut is to be able to wipe the JG and NOT the cool season grass. A wiping concentration probably would kill most any grass. BUT, Orchard grass can be oversprayed with Pastora at 1 ounce to the acre. It will stunt the Orchard grass, but not kill it if directions are followed correctly. It will kill fescue.

Regards, Mike


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Vol said:


> I might add that the whole purpose of wiping after first cut is to be able to wipe the JG and NOT the cool season grass. A wiping concentration probably would kill most any grass. BUT, Orchard grass can be oversprayed with Pastora at 1 ounce to the acre. It will stunt the Orchard grass, but not kill it if directions are followed correctly. It will kill fescue.


So, the orchard grass could be sprayed now that the first cut is off? If that is the case, how much stunting? The OG is taking off again; we were planning on just a second cut this fall but right now it is looking like there may be another cut before hot weather set in. Would the stunting be enough eliminate that next cutting? What are the drawbacks to Pastora?

Thanks.

Shelia


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

RockyHill said:


> So, the orchard grass could be sprayed now that the first cut is off? If that is the case, how much stunting? The OG is taking off again; we were planning on just a second cut this fall but right now it is looking like there may be another cut before hot weather set in. Would the stunting be enough eliminate that next cutting? What are the drawbacks to Pastora?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Shelia


Not sure Shelia as I always sprayed Pastora early spring for Quack grass. It would set it back about 4 weeks before recovery on a early spring application. It could recover quicker or maybe the same at this stage....I am just not sure. Do you have JG spread throughout your Orchard grass that would require a overspray?

Orchard grass will tolerate only one overspray per year.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

Mike - which of the hand held Smucker wipers do you have, the one that you hook up to a hand held or backpack sprayer, or the one that you fill the handle up with the chemical mix?

I didn't realize they sold hand helds until you mentioned above and I looked up on their website. May need to invest in one. I hate JG and fight it with a passion. Don't have enough large patches (fortunately) to have a larger wiper, so now just pull it, clip it, spot spray, etc. looks like this would be a great alternative.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The red weeder that you fill the handle. Ralph Moses told us about them several years ago and I got one through my local co op. They work very well.

Regards, Mike


----------

